# Nurture Sale is on1 4/10-4/11



## Cindy2428 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Sale 4/10/15!*

To stay up-to-date and informed of any sales by Nurture Soap please follow us on Facebook here. We post all information regarding sales on our page.
We are having a sale starting at 12 pm EST Friday 4/10/15 and the sale will last until 12 pm EST 4/11/15.
Micas (excluding color sample sets), neon pigments, and fragrance oils will be 35% off.
Those registered on the new site before or on 2/18/2015 will receive an extra 10% discount. This is to make up for the problems on our site encountered by users during our last sale. If you were registered on our site on these dates, you will need to sign into your account made at that time to receive the extra discount. The discount will be automatically applied and there will be no need for coupon codes or vouchers.
If you are not sure if you were registered on these dates, please look for a registration email in your inbox. If you cannot find it, please contact us here and we will let you know your date of registration.
*By participating in sales by Nurture Soap you agree to the following upon purchase:*
✿ Sale orders may take up to one week to ship. We experience very heavy volume during sales and we believe this time frame is reasonable for both us and the customer. This applies regardless of the shipping method chosen.
✿ We cannot add to or take away from a sale order once it is placed.
✿ All items on sale will display as "on sale." If this terminology is not present, the item is not on sale.
✿ If for any reason the appropriate discount is not showing for you, you may place the order and contact us here and we will adjust the order amount. This applies for discounts that can be verified ONLY.
✿ Shipping rates are real-time rates sent to us by the shipping provider. By purchasing from Nurture Soap you agree to the shipping rates displayed at checkout.
_Please note it is best to write us using our contact form rather than call during sales. You will receive a much faster response by writing us._
If you have any questions please contact us.
*EMAIL AND ORDER NOTIFICATIONS*
Recently our email was used to create spam. We do not know why or how this happened, but it did result in the nurturesoap.com email domain being temporarily blacklisted. Even though we have had our domain removed from major blacklists, Verizon and AT&T and their affiliates (i.e. Bellsouth) are not removing us from their self-maintained blacklists after multiple requests by Nurture Soap and our host. As we continue to work to resolve the issue, please be informed that any contact form requests or emails sent from Verizon, AT&T, and any affiliates thereof will not be able to be answered properly. As a temporary resolution you may write us at [email protected] and we will answer promptly. This is only if you have an email from Verizon, AT&T, or affiliates.
Because of the issues recently encountered with our email domain, we have chosen not to send a newsletter regarding this sale. As mentioned above, please "like" our Facebook page to stay up-to-date with any news or happenings here at Nurture.


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

Holy cow! I just got a few things and it went smooth as silk. Hooray!!!


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 10, 2015)

Hooray indeed! This sale is going flawlessly! Now I can feel extra confident for when we have the next one.  So glad it went well for you Newbie!

Edited for grammar


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

Smoothest transaction ever! Wonderful site now, very impressed!! And now I'm broke lol.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 10, 2015)

Enablers.  At least the time I got away with only four mica colors   Only because I have the rest already....http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 10, 2015)

Went pretty well for me as well.  Minor glitch but is being handled.   Their CS is amazing.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 10, 2015)

Still having issues with log in :-( These micas are amazing! How do I explain to my DH that there is a big difference between brown mocha and umber. They all look the same to him


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Still having issues with log in :-( These micas are amazing! How do I explain to my DH that there is a big difference between brown mocha and umber. They all look the same to him



Per my understanding you needed to reregister on the new site, but the old account info carries over...maybe?


----------



## lizard1232 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah... I just bought a pound of their Forbidden Fruit FO (along with some other things) because that is without a doubt my favorite FO I've come across so far. I keep the empty bottle around just to get a sniff fix in case I haven't restocked...


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

Did anyone get the extra 4% discount? I didn't see it. I got the 45% because of registering in February but not the extra 4% she mentioned.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was registered, made a purchase 12/18/2014
Made a second purchase 1/17/15
I reregistered on the new website

I got per my pdf in my email 39% off each mica 

At one point I switched emails in my account I think, but that shouldn't have changed anything

Edit To say, maybe I hadn't registered to begin with and used checkout as guest? I'm unsure because my purchase history isn't showing in my account other than today's  purchase.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 10, 2015)

I got 45 or 46% off with no issues at all.  I only _needed_ (that's pushing it) four more colors.  I have them all, I think


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 10, 2015)

Write me here: https://nurturesoap.com/contact-us and I will look into this for you. 



lionprincess00 said:


> I was registered, made a purchase 12/18/2014
> Made a second purchase 1/17/15
> I reregistered on the new website
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> Did anyone get the extra 4% discount? I didn't see it. I got the 45% because of registering in February but not the extra 4% she mentioned.



The extra 4 percent was for those not registered on or before 2/18. Users registered on those dates got an extra 10% _sitewide._ It was originally supposed to be and extra 10% on micas, pigments, and fragrances only.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cosmo said:


> Write me here: https://nurturesoap.com/contact-us and I will look into this for you.



Did it. It's probably my fault. I had malware back in January and changed frantically all my emails, logins, passwords etc. I probably messed up, registered under a different email, something. Whatever the case I ain't complainin! 39% off is an excellent deal imo, and I am getting to try the new red newbie posted about. Win win for me!


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

Gotcha. I misunderstood. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 10, 2015)

I cannot wait to get this order of micas!


----------



## Teahouse (Apr 10, 2015)

i was really happy I got almost what I wanted, but then this sale happened when I was at work and I couldn't take a break from work to buy this stuff since I work with actual Patients. So I was a little disappointed that the "Red" mica that was just released that was truly red, ran out so fast!!!  I thought she stocked enough for this sale too! oh well, maybe next time! really appreciated the amount of %%%% I got off though! very happy.


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

I imagine with a more expensive product like the Really Red, they will only have a limited amount available for a sale. It may be a loss leader with the percentage off on this sale.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you, I got some oxides to play with 
I figure red, yellow and blue gets me the rainbow.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm really happy to get to try out Nurture's scents (like I need more FOs) and colorants (ditto).  But really, I *needed* more. A lady likes to have lots of options! 

I missed out on the ECO pigments last sale. I cannot wait to see the neon pigments I just ordered...  I've got psychedelic plans for those. Plus I snagged a few new micas... that sea green one was made for me.  And for the folks that stole the mint green and true red from me... lucky ducks!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 11, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'm really happy to get to try out Nurture's scents (like I need more FOs) and colorants (ditto).  But really, I *needed* more. A lady likes to have lots of options!
> 
> I missed out on the ECO pigments last sale. I cannot wait to see the neon pigments I just ordered...  I've got psychedelic plans for those. Plus I snagged a few new micas... that sea green one was made for me.  And for the folks that stole the mint green and true red from me... lucky ducks!
> 
> Thanks for posting!



I got true red, and I LOVE sea green, snagged me a 1 oz'er, as well as others


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 11, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I got true red, and I LOVE sea green, snagged me a 1 oz'er, as well as others



Gloater! I won't take back calling you that until you soap with the red and post some pictures.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 11, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Gloater! I won't take back calling you that until you soap with the red and post some pictures.



I will do that, and better! Check your inbox


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 11, 2015)

Couldn't help myself. I'm waiting for a previous order including my new pink cutter, the new FO's and of course the new red. I told myself I didn't need anything else, but I had to go check it out. I'm surprised the mint green was still available. Also purchased the neons. They look like they should be colorful fun.

 The site is working flawlessly. Thanks Carrie! Looking forward to meeting you in Indy.


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww Cindy, I'm not going to be in Indy. Once we fulfill all the sale orders I am taking a much needed "relaxation week." As much as I would love to meet so many people, I need to give my mind a short rest from anything work-related. In fact, I plan to spend all week out in the woods hunting morels. I look forward to this time of year all year, and then wait for it again as soon as it's done. Sunshine and nature...I need it. I might even hug a few trees. 

Please report back to me and let me know how it went. A big part of me is sad I'm not going!



Cindy2428 said:


> Couldn't help myself. I'm waiting for a previous order including my new pink cutter, the new FO's and of course the new red. I told myself I didn't need anything else, but I had to go check it out. I'm surprised the mint green was still available. Also purchased the neons. They look like they should be colorful fun.
> 
> The site is working flawlessly. Thanks Carrie! Looking forward to meeting you in Indy.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 11, 2015)

Keeping your sanity is very important. I also learned on a travel assignment in So IN how devoted 'shroom hunters are. A sure sign of Spring!


----------



## finbarfitz (Jun 15, 2015)

This is cool, I have found a new way to save money from shopping at nurturesoapsupplies. :smile:


----------

